
Long-Awaited Check of CryEngine V - Tatyanazaxarova
In May 2016, German game-development company Crytek made a decision to upload the source code of their game engine CryEngine V to Github (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;crytek-cryengine&#x2F;cryengine). The engine is written in C++ and has immediately attracted attention of both the open-source developer community and the team of developers of PVS-Studio static analyzer who regularly scan the code of open-source projects to estimate its quality. A lot of great games were created by a number of video-game development studios using various versions of CryEngine, and now the engine has become available to even more developers. This article (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.viva64.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;b&#x2F;0417&#x2F;) gives an overview of errors found in the project by PVS-Studio static analyzer.
======
Tatyanazaxarova
Link: [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0417/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0417/)

